# Smoked Cheese Questions



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

So, I finally got a vacuum sealer and planning on doing some cheese this afternoon (the high will be 48°). Here's my plan based on what I've read:

1. Smoke cheese for 2-3 hours. My first go, 2 hours seemed pretty sufficient.
2. Take out and let rest overnight in fridge uncovered.
3. Vacuum seal cheese after letting it rest in fridge for 24 hour period.

Does this sound right? Also, I will create a new thread with pics if I remember to take them.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 3, 2019)

Sounds right. Assuming no heat involved. I have found for me 2 hrs ain't enough but definitely a good starting place.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 3, 2019)

Your approach is sound.

Double check after the resting period to wipe away any moisture if any.

I have also found that two hours isn't enough for my taste either so next batch will go for three.  However two hours is a good starting point.

Have fun and good luck,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2019)

Most of us do 3-4 hours of smoke.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

I usually go 3 to 4 hours on mine. Try a piece the next morning. If it isn't strong enough you can always put it back in for a hour or 2.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

phathead69


 BandCollector


 SmokinAl


 Steve H


Thank you all for the suggestions. 

I will do 3 hours today and see how that comes out. Used GMG Fruitwood pellets last time and thought the cheese came out well, so will use them again.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve found 2-3 hours to be perfect for me but I guess it’s all about personal preference! I vac seal right away.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 4, 2019)

How did your cheese turn out? I also go about 3 hours, rest in fridge overnight, then wipe any moisture and vac seal the next day.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 4, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How did your cheese turn out? I also go about 3 hours, rest in fridge overnight, then wipe any moisture and vac seal the next day.



Didn't try it yet. I smoked it for about 2.5 hours, put in fridge for a few mi ml utes, wiped off sweat,  and vacuum sealed.

The pellets were really smoking and kind of smelled bitter, so hopefully the cheese will be ok.


----------



## mab007 (Dec 1, 2019)

I go 3 hours.  Fruit wood.  Overnight - Wipe - Seal.  Age 6 months or more to let the flavor seep in.  My 2 year old Manchego is so smooth and tasty, but the one year old is pretty good too, and who can wait that long?  Just purchased my next years batch - Keisarinna, Pepper Jack, Cheddar, Gouda, Manchego, Asiago.  Putting it in tomorrow.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 2, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Didn't try it yet. I smoked it for about 2.5 hours, put in fridge for a few mi ml utes, wiped off sweat,  and vacuum sealed.
> 
> The pellets were really smoking and kind of smelled bitter, so hopefully the cheese will be ok.



The bitterness you smelled will mellow and disappear with the aging process.  You will be pleasantly surprised.

John


----------



## zwiller (Dec 9, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> The pellets were really smoking and kind of smelled bitter, so hopefully the cheese will be ok.



Rooting for you.  While I do think aging/resting helps, I find pellets too strong and much prefer dust.  Was total game changer for me.  5-6 hours dust for me.  I am eating colby smoked for 2 hours on cob pellets a little over a year old and still a little rough tasting.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 9, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Rooting for you.  While I do think aging/resting helps, I find pellets too strong and much prefer dust.  Was total game changer for me.  5-6 hours dust for me.  I am eating colby smoked for 2 hours on cob pellets a little over a year old and still a little rough tasting.



The particular smoke generator as well as the volume of the smoke chamber are critical when smoking cheese and butter.  A mellow smoke with a gentle application over a longer period of time will produce a superior product every time.  Most of the time I use a sawdust generator too, but I have an oversized drum smoker (with the lid blocked open for maximum airflow)  and as long as I do the microwave drying of pellets, I can use them in an A-Maze-N tray with good results.  My tube generator on the other hand produces too much smoke for my tastes.


----------

